# Small foldable tool cart



## StarLo (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm looking for one of those small, foldable, 2 wheeled carts that I can load tool boxes onto to carry into houses or buildings. I'm sick of taking 2-4 trips to get all the tools I need to the work area. I'd like it to fold up relatively small but also be able to carry quite a bit of weight in tools, if possible.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I use a regular "2 wheeler"cart like the delivery folks use. It is one of the type with two smaller wheels on what is normally the upright. It has a two position handle, so i use the cart laid down on all 4 wheels ( What is normally the back/ upright is horizontal with the ground.) This setup works great for me and solves the multiple trip exercise. I usually haul my toolbox, tool bucket, dinner bucket (lunch box to non Kentucky folks), drop light, drill and any job specific tools or material. A six foot ladder can be carried on top of everything if need be. You can always use the cart to haul heavy or bulky materials from the truck to the work area. In a van, it fits nicely inside the side door for transit.


----------



## StarLo (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. So you use a typical hand truck?

I am looking for something a little bit smaller than that.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

This is what I use...

http://toolsforstagecraft.com/2cart3.jpg


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I have seen a few folks use a luggage cart- not the airport things that haul 20 suitcases, but the small folding 2 wheel things that built from chrome plated wire and about 3/8" tubing. These will probably haul about 50 pounds.


----------



## StarLo (Jan 12, 2011)

sparks134 said:


> This is what I use...
> 
> http://toolsforstagecraft.com/2cart3.jpg


That's what I am looking for.

I just wonder if it could handle the weight. My tool bag is 33lbs. by itself. If I needed to bring a bunch of tool boxes with power tools, the weight could get pretty high.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

StarLo said:


> That's what I am looking for.
> 
> I just wonder if it could handle the weight. My tool bag is 33lbs. by itself. If I needed to bring a bunch of tool boxes with power tools, the weight could get pretty high.


Yes it will hold thar weight plus more... I got mine at Sears $25.


----------



## StarLo (Jan 12, 2011)

sparks134 said:


> Yes it will hold thar weight plus more... I got mine at Sears $25.


Excellent, thanks for the help :thumbsup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

HD has a collapsible hand card rated 80#, I think. I bolted a 5 gal bucket to it and sit my box on top. A small bungie cord hold the bag. Wheels are large enough to go up stairs. Works great to hold extra junk in back of the work van when I'm not using it.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

sparks134 said:


> This is what I use...
> 
> http://toolsforstagecraft.com/2cart3.jpg


 Oh wow thats nice...Im in the market for something like that too... nice thread.... Can that thing take say to rolls of 1000' of romex....? or is that pushing it..


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

captkirk said:


> Oh wow thats nice...Im in the market for something like that too... nice thread.... Can that thing take say to rolls of 1000' of romex....? or is that pushing it..


If I can remember... It can hold up to 150+ lbs.


----------



## StarLo (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok, I did a little research. The one that sparks pictured is the "Maxi Mover" which sells for $85-105 and carries up to 250lbs. There are a LOT of similar models with different weight ratings.

The one that sparks bought from Sears is the "Magna Cart Personal Hand Truck" which carries 150lbs. and sells for $30. http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00987615000P?prdNo=3&blockNo=3&blockType=G3

Personally, I am going to stop by Willowbrook tomorrow and pickup the $30 model, you can't go wrong. If I find I use it a lot then it's worth the money, even if it breaks I'm not out much and I know that the $100 model is worth it. If I don't use it a lot, I'm only out $30.

How much does 1,000 spool of NM weigh?


----------



## Syz (May 25, 2010)

StarLo said:


> Ok, I did a little research. The one that sparks pictured is the "Maxi Mover" which sells for $85-105 and carries up to 250lbs. There are a LOT of similar models with different weight ratings.
> 
> The one that sparks bought from Sears is the "Magna Cart Personal Hand Truck" which carries 150lbs. and sells for $30. http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00987615000P?prdNo=3&blockNo=3&blockType=G3
> 
> ...


Here I go - my first post

IMHO this thing is not worth the trouble. I know its only $30 but it will not work well for and electrician using this on a daily basis loading it up with tool boxes and material. 

I work in the dental industry as a service technician and part time electrician. Our tools, parts and equipment can get heavy. 
A co-worker has one of these and it does not hold up to the weight and use. It is poor quality and flimsy .

I have a well built one that I had purchased at a Canadian Costco Warehouse. It was about $45 CAN. 
I will take a picture tomorrow and post it here. I forgot what its rated at but I know its A LOT. I might be wrong but probably close to 200 KG. 

This is just my opinion. I often to follow the theory of why buy something cheap the first time and than replace with something of good quality when you can buy the good quality product to start with.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

If you have a truck or van, there is no better cart than your basic 4 wheel, 2 level Rubbermaid cart. Sure it's not collapsible, but you can't beat it.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> If you have a truck or van, there is no better cart than your basic 4 wheel, 2 level Rubbermaid cart. Sure it's not collapsible, but you can't beat it.


 Yea those are nice too but a bit bulky... When I worked in a hospital we had crash carts with tools...basically a tool chest on wheels...


----------



## geocab (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm looking to replace my Magna-cart, which just broke after two years of use. I used it to haul a toolbox, battery drill case, and my apron. I really liked the wheels, but I wish it would have had a good place to connect a bungee cord. If I can't find one good for bungee cords, I'll stick with the Magna-cart.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I have a cheapie luggage cart for taking tools great distances and/or up an elevator.


----------



## lthelec (Jan 12, 2011)

I use the little fold up Bosch/sortimo cart pictured on the right. Really strong.


----------



## StarLo (Jan 12, 2011)

I did a Google search of that Bosch/sortimo system, that looks really nice. Is that British only?

As for the cart that is pictured, it seems to be the more expensive Maxi Mover I posted about above.


----------



## lthelec (Jan 12, 2011)

I think you can get the sortimo stuff in America but you have to go to the head quarters


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> If you have a truck or van, there is no better cart than your basic 4 wheel, 2 level Rubbermaid cart. Sure it's not collapsible, but you can't beat it.


I use a rubber maid cart as well. I love it.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

StarLo said:


> Ok, I did a little research. The one that sparks pictured is the "Maxi Mover" which sells for $85-105 and carries up to 250lbs. There are a LOT of similar models with different weight ratings.
> 
> The one that sparks bought from Sears is the "Magna Cart Personal Hand Truck" which carries 150lbs. and sells for $30. http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00987615000P?prdNo=3&blockNo=3&blockType=G3
> 
> ...


I purchased one for $100.00 like the Sears model, all AL , I think it is good for 250lbs. My helper purchased the Sears model and used to break my b***s saying he only paid $30.00 for his, in 2 week his wheel fell off, I still have mine and that was 3 years ago.


----------

